# Horus Heresy Book 2 and Abbadon



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

We've got a bit more for the Heresy coming from Forgeworld as well as pictures! Courtesy of Faeit212 (*SOURCE*):



> * Horus Heresy Releases: Abaddon and More *
> 
> ​
> There is quite a bit on the horizon for the Horus Heresy, and here is a good first look at it with Abaddon in a very dynamic pose.
> ...


Abaddon is looking pretty good and I could see Chaos Marine players fielding that model over the old GW one.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Bout time they put heavy weapons together, it made little sense having them with one of each weapon.


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Top knots are stupid looking. Always.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

No way, my Space Wolves love top knots... sure, it makes putting your helmet on that little bit harder but who cares!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I am liking Loken from what I can see.

As for new book, awww yerrrr. I'll be interested to see how the Loyalist list works out; after all the Legions which changed were the traitors - Kakophoni, etc.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I am liking Loken from what I can see.

As for new book, awww yerrrr. I'll be interested to see how the Loyalist list works out; after all the Legions which changed were the traitors - Kakophoni, etc.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

When's the new book? I thought it was going to be a book a year?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> When's the new book? I thought it was going to be a book a year?


Don't know for sure, but 2013 is a new year....


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, I meant more like a year later though, not at the turn of the year  If it is soon then I'm happy


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Yeah, I meant more like a year later though, not at the turn of the year  If it is soon then I'm happy


I'm willing to assume it's not going to be at the turn of the year (unless they somehow already have stuff ready to go...that'd be amazing :shok: ), but I'd be willing to guess the first half of the year seems feasible.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

This is old news , and that's not loken, loken wasnt ready for games day,the model on the photo was a stand in. Book two i think will likely be easter then it will be one a year around games day.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

What can we expect?

Legions Covered in Betrayal
- Sons of Horus
- World Eaters
- Death Guard
- Emperor's Children

So, if we split the massacre into its constituent parts, we have;

Initial Wave;
- Iron Hands
- Salamanders
- Raven Guard

Second Wave
- Alpha Legion
- Word Bearers
- Iron Warriors
- Night Lords

So, that leaves the following Legions;

Thousand Sons - Prospero
Space Wolves - Prospero
Blood Angels - Signus
Ultramarines - Calth
White Scars - Chondax
Imperial Fists - Phall/Mars
Dark Angels - *something* Crusade

So, what else can we expect to see;

Prospero; Sisters of Silence and Custodes
Sognus; Daemons
Calth; Imperial Army and Chaos Cultists
Chondax - Imperial Army
Mars; AdMech and Dark Mechanicum.
Phall and ? Crusade are Legion versus Legion affairs as far as I know. 

Other actions still in the Heresy canon is Caliban (The Fallen), Wolves and Scars against Alpha Legion fleet, and obviously the Siege of Terra. If you took the size of the conflict in Book 1 as a guide, it was around 200,000 Astartes combatants altogether. A similar number or greater in Drop Site Massacre and Calth, and half that for each of Chondax, Prospero, Phall and Signus, and Crusade. I think eeach book will be split into 2 or 3; Chondax, Phall and Signus gives you 3 new Legions, while Prospero gives you a further 3 more, while keeping the two hard hitting famous conflicts away from one another; while each book has its fair share of the "awesome"; Chondax/Phall/Mars/Signus has Daemon allies (and, I hope, rules for 30k Orks and Eldar), while Prospero/Crusade has Sisters of Silence and Custodes. 

Calth will be on its own, as the UM fight WE and WB, with the Army and Cultists, with Goolyman collecting all his homeboys for Imperium mk2 before Siege of Terra.

So; here is my guesswork for the next bolks;

1; Betrayal
2; Massacre IH/Salamanders/RG, versus NL/AL/WB/IW
3; Signus BA versus Daemons/Chondax WS versus xenos/Phall IF versus IW
4; Prospero SW, Custodes and Sisters versus TS and Warlord Titan/Crusade DA and NL/Mars IF and Admech versus Darkmech
5; Calth UM and Imperial army versus WB and Cultists, SW and WS versus AL
6; Siege of Terra.

~~~~~~

I think I am going to have call bullshit on the rumours of 2 lists for traitors and loyallists. Each legion is roughly similar in build although size and doctrine differed, with as shown slight variations with access to new units.

They made a new allies chart detailing the Legions to allow you to play Legion versus Legion with Army and AdMech allies; to then go and make a "Loyalist" and "Traitors" is a bit daft after also investing 35 pages into the rules just for the units to have in undone.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm do you think the Admech will properly show up in the Calth book? They turn up quite a bit in Know No Fear, so this may be the earliest chance of a proper admech list?

Also on the point of loyalist/traitor type list it's already kind of in, there's options in the lists to use them as part of the loyalist forces and gain additional rules I think.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I did lump Prospero/DA Crusade with Mars and Sigismund's invasion against the DM, as well as the inclusion of Warlord titans due to Prospero.

So you would have the rest of the Admech list (rather than the current list with is SC only and Thallax elites as troops giving you access to a Phobos Explorator web without having to give up a HS slot) there and Calth would reference it, but including more Legion SH, and Imperial Army against the Cultists; so Shadowblades, Stormlords, Banehammers hopefully.

I also want to see a Stormbird, but I feel that could be the big secret they are hiding behind the Warlord sculpts.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

no need to speculate guys 




this video shows whats going on in the next book


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Cool, looks like the Word Bearers will be using the original slate grey scheme to.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That video just gave me a warm fuzzy feeling.....


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Well this just wet from rumor to news. Thanks B&K!

EDIT: Need to pay more attention to what I'm typing. :headbutt:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Strange that Book 2 will concern the first half of the Istvaan V battle, yet doesn't include the Raven Guard, but does include the Night Lords and Word Bearers.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I think the Raven Guard have been left till the second book due to the fact we know more about them aftermath wise than the others and maybe it will overlap into their experiments with speeding marine production up.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That, and to stop people whinging about the favouritism showed to the Imperium.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Based on the events in Raven's Flight, the Raven Guard and Iron Warriors could feature in the 2nd Istvaan V book as part of the mopping up. Alpha Legion could also be involved for the infiltration of the RG. 

Not how I imagined it (or would have chosen to have it) , but that could be the rationale.


----------

